# looking for a Jane Grigson soup



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

My book 'English Food' by Jane Grigson is in storage and i was wondering if anyone else had her book. I am looking for a recipe for a soup whic has barley and apple as the main ingredients. the other thing i remember was that it was a medieval recipe, so on lenten days they used almond milk as the stock while on feast days chicken stock. can anyone help me?


----------



## adam (Jan 26, 2002)

Rachel I think you are talking about "Apple Muse"
I have a simple recipe but no barley just bread crumbs.
Very simple I do not give portions , if you cannot figure out I will work it out for you.
-apples ( peeled, cored, sliced)
-almond milk
-bread crumbs
-saffron
-salt
Boil the apples until very soft, drain and mash them. Place in a soup bowl and add almond milk, honey, saffron and bread crumbs.
Cook storring continuisly until it's thick eough. Add crumbs in order to have the desired thickness.
I think in old times they added colors in this soup apart from saffron.


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Thank you very Adam. I had forgotten about the saffron. If you could give me some portions it wold be great as I can't rember stock to barley/breadcrumbs portions. I just remember that it was one apple, at least in Jane Grigson's recipe.


----------

